# 275/40/17 e.t.streets



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

will 275/40/17 e.t. streets fit on stock wheel & sus combo or will they rub ? so i can take it to the strip thanks hoagie .


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

They won't fit properly (rim is too narrow) and they will rub. I have 275/40/18 and had to roll the fenders and massage the inner fenders.


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

so i have to roll the inners and dragbag it ?


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

you have to roll the outer fender lip and you have to hammer the inside fender in. I am sure that there is a more civilized way but thats what I did to mine. I don't have drag bags just harder springs and shocks and have no rub on a bigger tire (275/40/18). I also have a wider wheel from a c5 vette


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

You shouldn't have to touch the inner fender to install 275s on stock offset wheels. You'll just have to have the rear fenders cut or rolled.

With that said, I'd never recommend putting 275s on 8" wide wheels. Sure, people do it all the time but it is not recommended by the tire manufacturers.


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

Steamwalker said:


> You shouldn't have to touch the inner fender to install 275s on stock offset wheels. You'll just have to have the rear fenders cut or rolled.
> 
> With that said, I'd never recommend putting 275s on 8" wide wheels. Sure, people do it all the time but it is not recommended by the tire manufacturers.


 i hear what you saying and know there a little wide. but to go to the track 3 or 4 times a season to buy new is a lot of cash for me .


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Get just two rims and put DRs and that will be for the track only. With the stock brakes I think you can even put 15s on the rear. You can get 16s from an f body. Some will say that the bolt pattern is not exactly the same but I am running Vette wheels for more than 10000 miles without any problem (with ARP studs). And how much power your car makes. Drs hook very good. You can go with a narrower tire.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I ran 15 inch 95 S15 Jimmy stock steel wheels with Hoosier 18115 slicks which are 26 X 8. No rub.


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

i know of a pair of 17 inch ta wheels with 275/40/17 on them i also have e-xtra stock wheels . its stock makes 342 to rear wheels ? have things to go on it just wanted to run it stock and go from there .


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

hey will 235/60/15 mt work better because better sidewall hook ?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

235 is a little narrow to hook well. With your RWHP just get some Hoosiers or M/Ts drag radials in the 245-265 range, drop the pressure to around 18#, do a proper burnout and you should be good


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

*?*

hey found 17 x9 43 mm will they work with 275/40/ 17 or will i have to roll the outter lips ?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Roll and pray. About 3/4" further out with a tire that's fairly big.


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

dragbags ?


----------



## sg3080 (Sep 14, 2013)

I had 265 et streets on my stock 18s and the tire bulged a little. Now I run 285 45 r18 NT05R on my VMR +50 rears with absolutely no fender lip. It still will rub where the bumper meets the quarter turning into a steeper driveway.


----------

